# Acer Aspire One 532h-2527 kernel config help

## LD

I'm currently installing gentoo on this aspire one netbook. I want to make the kernel as small as possible, while still maintaining what I need. I'd also like to have the option of adding a bootsplash with fbsplash, and the hibernating functions as well.

```

livecd initramfs # lspci   

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller                                                                    

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller                                                                           

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)                                                          

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)                                                                          

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)                                                                          

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

```

[code="lsusb]

livecd initramfs # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b175 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13fe:3600 Kingston Technology Company Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

[/code]

Let me know if you need more info.

----------

## poly_poly-man

Start with Pappy's kernel seeds

lsusb shows nothing out of the ordinary, I believe he left some standard usb stuff enabled (enable anything strange you might put in like rndis for phones, usb-serial converters, etc.)

Put lspci -n through this, and make sure to enable all the options.

Ask someone who knows about how to get all the features of your video card - I'd say just enable the kernel drm for intel (you may want kms - I think it works well for you), and do the rest in userspace.

----------

## LD

Well, I got a kernel to at least boot into a usable command line interface so I could install things like KDE-meta.

I keep getting (EE)intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected

I have gone over the kernel again and again and still can't seem to get it to work. I'll try that site you gave me and see what I get, thaks poly.

----------

## LD

Trying to rebuild the kernel on a rebuild of the netbook. Trying to ensure it stays stable and cool. If I remember correctly I need to enable a specific driver for an acer aspire one fan. thoughts?

----------

